# gas stove installation



## nhart (Dec 30, 2007)

*Yellow Teflon preferable to white for Gas*

I can assure you I don't know! Nevertheless, maybe I can be of some small assistance. 

If you are talking about puting the tape on the threads prior to hooking back up it (rather than around the hooked up connection) That seems likely. But the preferred color seems to be yellow for gas lines. 

http://www.acmehowto.com/howto/homemaintenance/plumbing/general/teflon.php
The yellow tape is heavier and is for use on gas line connections. *Never use regular, white, teflon tape on gas connections.*

http://www.appliance411.com/faq/gasrange.shtml
Step 12: 
To make the connection, coat the threads with pipe dope compound or Teflon tape as per local gas codes

http://plumbing.hardwarestore.com/52-304-thread-sealant-tapes.aspx
*Yellow Gas line tape* 
Manufactured especially for natural gas, propane, butane, water, oil and chemical lines. Heavier than white tape with density of 1.825 - 1.975 grams/cubic centimeter and 4 Mil thick. Complies with MIL-T-22230A (ASG), UL 31 RO, AGA 3226 and CAN/ULC-S642.

http://www.periodictable.com/Items/009.1/index.html
Teflon thread seal tape.
When you screw together cast iron water or gas line pipe, you have to put thread seal compound or tape on the threads first, or else it will leak. The most popular choice is PTFE (polytetrafluoroethylene, otherwise known as teflon) tape, which is a soft, stretchable material that is very slippery and very resistant to chemical attack. *This particular roll is pink*, which is not characteristic of teflon, it's a dye added to indicate that this is thicker-than-usual tape.

http://www.sealfast.com/d_teflon_tape.html
TT50 260Y *YELLOW GAS LINE TEFLON THREAD SEAL TAPE*
*Designed for gas lines of all types.*


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> can i use white teflon tape on the gas fittings to stove to prevent leaks?


Ayuh,..... As noted by nhart,........

But,.... That's *Only* for Pipe Threaded Connections......
If you're using *Flare Fittings*,..... *No*, do *Not* use Tape on them........


----------



## FORDFAN006 (Jan 13, 2008)

it is better to use pipe dope with teflon. 2 reasons...1 is if you put it on backwards it will come off , when you tighten the fittings.2 pieces of the tape may come off in side the fittings,then into regulator or control valve.


----------

